# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Reichel-Studie

## Dine150

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem trotz des erhöhten NSE-Wertes nun doch kein Verdacht auf ein kleinzelliges Bronchialkarzinom besteht, sind wir am 29.12.2008 nochmals nach Regensburg gefahren. Mein Vater hat dort die nötigen Unterlagen unterschrieben und alle Medikamente bekommen.

Mein Vater hat am 01.01.2009 (Beginn der Therapie) mit der Einnahme der Tabletten begonnen.

Ich werde berichten! Höchstwahrscheinlich werden wir die Therapie in Bonn fortsetzen, da Regensburg doch schon sehr weit entfernt liegt. Ich hoffe, dass sie dort genauso so kompetent sein werden. 

Ein wenig Sorgen macht mir aber dennoch der erhöhte NSE-Wert, wenn ich mir auch den Bericht von WW so durchlese. Gibt es dafür mehrere Ursachen, sollte man hier dran bleiben?

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr und viel Erfolg im weiteren Verlauf! 

Liebe Grüße
Eure Dine

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dine,

viel Erfolg, bei der Reichlestudie, ich bin ganz brav und sage nichts dazu.

NSE ist ein Entzym und ein noch allgemeinerer Marker. Die Ärzte müssten ja dazu Auskunft und aus Erfahrung was dazu sagen können.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Dine,

Strum schreibt, nicht die absolute Höhe des NSE gibt Anlaß zur Sorge, sondern der Verlauf. D.h., wenn das NSE regelmäßig ansteigt, sollte man die Ursache dafür suchen. Ausnahmen scheinen die Regel zu bestätigen, wie man bei WW sieht, aber sein Wert ist ohnehin, wenn ichs noch recht erinnere, dreimal so hoch wie der Deines Vaters.

Gruß und viel Erfolg,
Andreas

----------


## Dine150

Hallöchen,

kommenden Freitag haben wir einen Termin in Bonn. Ich habe bereits mit der koordinierenden Krankenschwester gesprochen.

Seltsam ist jetzt, dass sie mir sagte, dass mein Vater hätte 6 Wochen vor Studienbeginn das Bicalutamid absetzen sollen. Es steht wohl in irgendeinem Amentment, dass nur LHRH weiter gegeben werden darf. Der Grund dafür sind wohl die Leberwerte, die sich dadurch arg verschlechtern können.

Regensburg sagt, dass mein Vater es ruhig weiter nehmen soll, weil sonst das Ergebnis der Studie nicht eindeutig wäre. Man weiß wohl sonst nicht, warum genau der PSA gefallen ist (wenn es überhaupt dazu kommt).

Der NSE-Wert wird wohl in Bonn nicht gemessen. Anscheinend ist dieser wohl KEIN Ein- oder Ausschlusskriterium für die Studie, so wie es anscheinend in Regensburg der Fall war.

Woher kommen diese unterschiedlichen Aussagen? Sollte es nicht einen Leitfaden für alle geben? Warte auf einen Anruf aus Regensburg.

Die Frage ist jetzt nur, wo wir den NSE jetzt noch messen lassen können? Die Urologin wird das mit Sicherheit nicht machen, weil sie sich 1. nicht unbedingt damit auskennt und 2. sich nicht bzgl. der Studie verantwortlich fühlt. Den Hausarzt einfach anzuweisen, finde ich nicht gerade glücklich, der ja noch nicht wirklich involviert ist. Das werden wir nachholen, aber... ich weiß nicht, ob er es macht.

Habe auch soeben die neuen Werte von Regensburg bekommen, der PSA ist von 45 auf 43,90 ng/ml und der NSE liegt jetzt bei 26,5 anstatt bei 34. Liegt das wohl an der TUR-P?

Liebe Grüße an Euch alle!

Eure Dine

----------


## WinfriedW

> .... Ausnahmen scheinen die Regel zu bestätigen, wie man bei WW sieht, aber sein Wert ist ohnehin, wenn ichs noch recht erinnere, dreimal so hoch wie der Deines Vaters.


Mein NSE-Wert war am* 10.11.2006 bei 3,9 ng/m*l und am *15.12.2008 bei 99,9 ng/ml*. Dazwischen haben wir diesen Wert nicht beobachtet. Das hielten die Ärzte nicht für notwendig.

Meine Lebermetastasen blieben dennoch nicht unentdeckt, denn neben NSE stiegen insbesondere die Leberwerte, LDH und CRP. Es dauerte allerdings etwas, bis mein verschiedenen Ärzte diese Anstiege ernst nahmen. Ob's ein Schaden ist vermag ich derzeit nicht zu sagen.

WW

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Dine,

der NSE-Wert wird zur Beobachtung und Kontrolle einer neuroendokrinen Entdifferenzierung verwendet.

Da neuroendokrine Tumoren so gut wie kein PSA produzieren, würde ich bei dem relativ hohen PSA-Wert Deines Mannes darüber derzeit keine Gedanken machen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Hansjörg, 





> Da neuroendokrine Tumoren so gut wie kein PSA produzieren, würde ich bei dem relativ hohen PSA-Wert Deines Mannes darüber derzeit keine Gedanken machen.


Das ist zwar richtig, aber es können durchaus neuroendokrine Anteile in PSA-produzierenden Tumoren wachsen. Insofern wäre es blauäugig, den Verlauf nicht zu beobachten. Da die NSE-Kurve bei Dines Vater jedoch abfällt, braucht sie sich im Moment darüber wirklich keine Gedanken zu machen. 

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dine,

hattest du Kontakt in Regensburg zu anderen Pcalern. Wenn ja würde ich den zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch und Hilfen privat, oder über das Forum nutzen.

Du weisst, daß ich kein Liebhaber diser Medikationen bin, aber welchche giftigen Medikamente habe ich schon "lieb". Wir kennen ja einige die da mit machen.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Dine,

bei mir ist es so:

Von der Vormedikamentation darf ich nur den LHRH-Blocker nehmen.
Diese regelmäßige Spritze ist Studienbedingung und muss genommen werden.

Der NSE Wert wird immer dann gemessen, wenn der Prüfarzt Verdacht auf kleinzelliges Geschehen hat.

Ich hoffe Dir mit dieser Antwort geholfen zu haben, und wünsche Deinem Vater einen günstigen Verlauf.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Dine150

Hallo!




> Meine Lebermetastasen blieben dennoch nicht unentdeckt, denn neben NSE stiegen insbesondere die Leberwerte, LDH und CRP. Es dauerte allerdings etwas, bis mein verschiedenen Ärzte diese Anstiege ernst nahmen. Ob's ein Schaden ist vermag ich derzeit nicht zu sagen.
> 
> WW


Ja, ich hoffe, das die Ärzte in Bonn da dran bleiben und ich werde bzgl. NSE auch nochmal nachhaken. Die Messung des NSE-Wertes gehört wie bereits erwähnt nicht zur Studie und macht das Ganze dann etwas komplizierter.

PSA gemessen am Freitag, 09.01.2009, in Bonn ergab einen Wert von 69 ng/ml - oh Schreck. Davor war der Wert (gemessen in Regensburg) am 28.11.2008 von 45 ng/ml auf 43,90 ng/ml (29.12.2008) gefallen. Allerdings lag dazwischen die TUR-P. Habe mal gehört, dass sich durch eine TUR-P der PSA senken sollte. Aber warum? Nur weil Tumormasse entnommen wurde und es somit weniger Material gibt, was PSA ausschütten kann? Na ja, vielleicht könnt ihr mir das beantworten, das klingt in meinen Ohren nicht ganz so logisch?

Eine weitere Frage quält uns schon seit Monaten. Mein Vater hat seit ca. Ende November 2008 arge Rückenschmerzen im unteren Lendenwirbel-Bereich. Wie machen sich Metastasenschmerzen bemerkbar? Habe mal gehört, dass diese eher punktförmig sind und permanent auftreten. Mein Vater hat die Rückenschmerzen fast nur nachts (also wenn der Körper zur Ruhe kommt) und wohl eher breitflächiger. Natürlich spricht der erhöhte PSA für die Metastasen.

Wir waren letzten Donnerstag zum Röntgen der betroffenen Stelle und haben dem Radiologen, um einfach das "Vorurteil Krebspatient" auszuräumen, ihm noch andere Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt:

- Metastasen?
Arzt: "Ja, wir wissen ja, dass Metastasen vorhanden sind. Könnte ich nochmal das Szinti von September sehen?" Das war nicht mehr in Papa's Datei vorhanden - zu dumm.

- Ischias? Denn der Schmerz zieht auch ab und zu ins Bein runter. Und durch die Schweißausbrüche ist ihm mal sehr kalt und dann wieder warm. Ich selber habe auch gelegentlich mit dem Ischias zu kämpfen, allerdings nur dann, wenn ich auch nur kurz intensiv Kälte verspürt habe.
Arzt: "Kann auch möglich sein."

- Oder vielleicht doch die Bandscheibe? Mein Papa hatte auch schon mal ein taubes Bein als er länger gesessen hatte und aufstehen wollte.
Arzt mit Blick auf's Röntgenbild: "Ja, man kann erkennen, dass der eine Wirbel einen wesentlich kleineren Zwischenraum als die anderen und eine Vorwölbung hat. Da gibt es eine Schmerztherapie mit Spritzen."

- Vielleicht auch nur Muskelabbau? Da mein Vater seit einiger Zeit kaum noch körperlich aktiv ist und sich in seinem Alter einfach mal dachte, etwas kürzer zu treten und deshalb vermehrt am Schreibtisch sitzt und nicht mehr knechtet wie ein Tier.
Arzt: "Ja, das sind ja die Menschen, die am meisten Rückenprobleme haben, die den ganzen Tag vor dem Computer sitzen und keinen Sport treiben."

Tja........ Was ist es denn jetzt? Woher kommen die Schmerzen, um die richtige Therapie zu wählen? Wir sollten doch mal besser einen Onkologen fragen, meinte er dann, er möchte sich ungern ins Glashaus setzen. Er hat dann mal die Bandscheibe in den Befund geschrieben. Also: Wie sie wissen, wissen sie nichts. Okay, ich find es ja gut, wenn er sich nicht sicher ist, dass er dann nicht "einfach" irgendwas sagt, aber wenn man doch jeden Tag solche Bilder sieht, dann kann ich doch mehr Kompetenz erwarten. Oder ist das wirklich so schwer zu differenzieren?

Deshalb haben wir nochmal den Urologen in Bonn befragt und die Bilder vorgestellt. Er meinte, dass die Bandscheibe in dem Alter meistens einen normalen Verschleiß aufweist und sie deshalb so "normal" aussieht. Er tippt auch eher auf die Metastase(n). Und hat meinem Vater anstatt der gelegentlichen Iboprofen aus Leber- und Magengesichtspunkten Novalgin verschrieben. 

Der Radiologe meinte auch als wir ihm sagten, dass sich die Schmerzen durch Iboprofen lindern lassen, dass mein Vater mal eine zweiwöchige Kur damit veranstalten sollte, damit sich der Nerv evtl. entkrampft. Mit Hinweis auf die gerade angefangene Studie, meinte er nur, dass wir dann davon eben mal Abstand von der Studie nehmen sollten, er war schließlich auch mal Oberarzt in einer Klinik und kennt auch Studien. Was für eine Aussage?

Was nun machen? Man will ja die richtige Therapie wählen.

Mein Vater meinte nur, wenn das nun Metastasenschmerzen sind, dann kann er sich aber schon mal warm anziehen.

Liebe Grüße
Eure Dine

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Habe mal gehört, dass sich durch eine TUR-P der PSA senken sollte. Aber warum? Nur weil Tumormasse entnommen wurde und es somit weniger Material gibt, was PSA ausschütten kann? ...


Ja! Stellt sich natürlich die Frage, wieviel Prozent der Tumormasse durch diese Maßnahme erfasst wird. Das ist, wenn der Tumor weit fortgeschritten ist und gestreut hat, möglicherweise nicht sehr viel.




> ... Mein Vater hat seit ca. Ende November 2008 arge Rückenschmerzen im unteren Lendenwirbel-Bereich. ......


Ich würde die Frage, Metastasen oder nicht, gründlich abklären und ggf. weitere bildgebende Untersuchungen veranlassen. Wir haben hier schon Männer erlebt, die über Nacht querschnittsgelähmt wurden. Ggf. stellt sich die Frage, ob man die Metastase bestrahlen kann.


WW

----------


## Dine150

> Ich würde die Frage, Metastasen oder nicht, gründlich abklären und ggf. weitere bildgebende Untersuchungen veranlassen.


Ja, das überlege ich auch schon. Aber wie? Es dürfte doch heutzutage kein Problem mehr sein, Schmerzen zu lokalisieren, oder?! Das letzte CT mit Knochenscinti haben wir im September 2008 machen lassen, zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte er noch keine Schmerzen, allerdings war da der PSA auch noch nicht ganz so hoch. Es wurde lediglich auf den einen vergrößerten Lympfknoten hingewiesen - muss mir die Berichte nochmal vornehmen. Nun nochmal ein CT? Oder gibt es noch andere Verfahren, die präziser sind? PET CT?

Möchte einfach nur vermeiden, dass ein Arzt "nur" aufgrund der Krebs-Diagnose sagt, dass es die Metastasen sind. Das ist zu einfach, wie ich finde. Zumal es für Rückenschmerzen noch einige andere wirklich einfachere Gründe geben kann. 

Spreche da aus Erfahrung, ich hatte vor nicht allzu langer Zeit, auch sehr starke Rückenschmerzen, die auch fast immer nur in der Nacht auftraten oder wenn ich wirklich zur Ruhe gekommen bin. Ich war dann mit den schlimmsten Gedanken, geprägt durch die Geschichte meines Vaters, auch beim Arzt und wurde durchs MRT geschoben, man sagte mir, dass da nichts wäre, dass aber auch keine Rücken- oder Bauchmuskeln vorhanden seien, die den Knochen noch stützen können, da ich kein Sport treibe ("früher" war ich ein recht sportlicher Typ) und von morgens 7 - 16:30 Uhr vor dem Rechner sitze. Mittlerweile habe ich keine Probleme mehr und ich weiß, dass ich das nicht vergleichen sollte, aber der Gedanke liegt für mich auch nicht allzu fern, wenn ich daran denke, dass mein Vater (selbstständig im Metallbereich) über 35 Jahre teilweise Schwerstarbeit verrichtet hatte und nun seinen Körper auf 10 % bezogen auf harte Arbeit runterfährt und nun entweder am Schreibtisch vor dem Rechner oder stundenlang im Auto bzgl. Kundengespräche sitzt. Das ist erstmal eine gewaltige Umstellung für den Körper!

Wenn es eben Metastasen sind, dann okay, dann kann man sich Gedanken über eine evtl. Bestrahlung machen bzw. wir warten noch etwas ab und gucken, ob die Studie bald ihre Wirkung zeigt und den bösen Untermieter stoppt. Aber einfach ins Leere eine Therapie zu machen, finde ich fatal, wenn man bedenkt, dass bei uns die Lebensqualität eigentlich an erster Stelle steht.

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Dine,

da bei deinem Vater 2007 Osteoporose diagnostiziert wurde, kann man nicht ausschließen, dass die Schmerzen auf einer Fraktur oder Infraktur beruhen. Ich hatte nach einem Unfall eine Schambeininfraktur mit starken Schmerzen und musste den Radiologen nachdem er nichts finden konnte förmlich mit der Nase daraufhinweisen. "Ach ja, da ist ja etwas," war die lakonische Antwort. 
Die Schmerzen können bei deinem Vater natürliche andere Gründe haben, aber bei Osteoporose sollte man immer mit Infrakturen rechnen. Manchmal ist nur ein kleiner Stoß oder Druck der Anlass. Allerdings sollten die Schmerzen dann nach ca. 4-6 
Wochen wieder verschwunden sein.

JürgenS

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Dine,

wenn man bei den beschriebenen Schmerzen die Ursache finden will, stellt meiner Meinung nach ein Kernspin mit seiner hohen Auflösung die Grundlage für weitere Schritte dar.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## HansiB

Oh Freunde, 

was wollt ihr alles suchen. Findet ihr da was, was macht ihr dann? Findet ihr nichts sichtbares, was dann, es ist trotzdem was da. Ich würde auf Bildgebung pfeifen,  bei entsprechendem Fortschritt. Ich habe noch nie ein PET/CT machen lassen, ich lege wie scho öfters erklärt mein Geld, für Immunstimulierung aus, mit Erfolg, wie zu sehen ist.
Ich könnte noch einiges zu Reichlestudie erzählen, aber lieber nicht.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Dine150

> Oh Freunde, 
> was wollt ihr alles suchen. Findet ihr da was, was macht ihr dann? Findet ihr nichts sichtbares, was dann, es ist trotzdem was da. Ich würde auf Bildgebung pfeifen, bei entsprechendem Fortschritt.


Hallo Konrad,

ich sehe das etwas anders. Das da "etwas" ist, wissen wir bereits, aber mein Vater hat Schmerzen, die ihn belasten. Also sollten wir, um die Lebensqualität zu erhalten, etwas dagegen unternehmen. Dazu müssen wir wissen, was genau die Schmerzen verursacht, um dagegen vorgehen zu können und die bestmögliche, für uns in Frage kommende Therapie zu wählen, die ihn nicht allzu sehr belastet. D.h. wenn wir "etwas" finden, was die Schmerzen verursacht, brauchen wir auf nichts zu pfeifen, sondern haben die Möglichkeit ihm Linderung zu verschaffen. Momentan kommt er aber sehr gut mit 30 - 40 Tropfen Novalgin, die er vor dem Schlafen gehen nimmt, hervorragend zurecht, so dass er tagsüber keine Beschwerden verspürt. 




> Ich habe noch nie ein PET/CT machen lassen, ich lege wie scho öfters erklärt mein Geld, für Immunstimulierung aus, mit Erfolg, wie zu sehen ist.


Ich freue mich für Dich, dass das so gut bei Dir klappt, aber selbst Deine gewählten Varianten, sind auch nur Versuche, die Krankheit irgendwie in Schach zu halten. Mein Vater verbindet nun mal leckeres, ihm bekanntes Essen, seine Arbeit sowie Zigaretten und ab und zu ein Bierchen am Abend mit Lebensqualität. Das Zusammensein mit Bekannten und Verwandten sowie die Freude auf seinen Enkel geben ihm nochmal zusätzlich die Kraft, stark zu sein und an sich zu glauben. Die ständigen Arztgänge und Schweißausbrüche und die Einnahme von Tabletten sind ihm dagegen schon genug Eingriff ins Leben, was er aber gerne und ohne weitere Einwendungen hinnimmt. Jeder muss halt eben selber entscheiden, was er sich zumuten möchte.

Aber zugegen... bzgl. Immunstimulierung habe ich mich noch nicht informiert. Aber ich kann und ich meine, das sollte man auch nicht, sich nur den ganzen Tag mit der Krankheit befassen. Das hat nämlich auch etwas mit Lebensqualität zu tun!




> Ich könnte noch einiges zu Reichlestudie erzählen, aber lieber nicht.


Das kannst Du gerne machen. Erst gestern haben wir wieder die Werte erhalten und alle bis auf den PSA, sind wirklich gut. Er kommt also bislang sehr gut zurecht und wir hoffen natürlich, dass die Therapie bei ihm genauso gut anhält wie bei manch anderen. Und natürlich nehmen wir auch die Enttäuschung in Kauf und sind darauf vorbereitet (wenn man das überhaupt kann), wenn es anders kommt.

In diesem Sinne.....

die Dine

----------


## HansiB

Liebe Dine, 

es freut mich wenn es bei euch gut klappt, auch mit der Reichlestudie.

Bei mir (da habe ich die meiste Erfahrung) haben die "üblichen" Schmermittel überhaupt nicht funktioniert. Das war wie bekannt E. 2004, seit dem so gut wie schmerzlos. Wohin ich gehen würde wegen Metastasenschmerzen, dazu habe ich mich geäußert.
Das du mich nicht gleich zur Schnecke machst freut mich. Der Grund von Schmerzen, kann ganz wo anders sein, als man wahrnimmt, das ist das Problem. Das "Schmerhirn" ist da eine wichtige Sache.

Gruß Konrad und viel Erfolg

----------


## Dine150

Hallo Freunde,

es tut mir leid, dass ich mich schon so lange nicht gemeldet habe! Ich weiß, wie damals von mir, dass man auf solche Ergebnisse wartet und ich auch nicht immer die geduldigste war. Jetzt liegen allerdings immer vier Wochen zwischen den Meßabständen und deshalb kann es sich schon mal dann und wann mit meinen Berichten verzögern.

Also...... kommen wir zur Sache: Mein Vater nimmt seid dem 01.01.2009 die Medikation der Reichel-Studie und fühlt sich bislang sehr gut, wenn man von den zwischendurch wiederkehrenden Rückenschmerzen, die allerdings mit ein paar Tropfen Novalgin oder Ibuprofen ganz gut in Schach zu halten sind, vermehrten Schweißausbrüchen und damit verbundenen "Kälteschocks" und leichten Schwellungen im Gesicht absieht. Bzgl. der Schweißausbrüche wird nun das Glivec von 400 mg auf 300 mg reduziert und für die Schwellungen im Gesicht gibt es Wassertabletten. Der dicker gewordene Lymphknoten in der Leiste, hat sich stark verkleinert. Die zuletzte gemessenen (02.03.2009) Blutwerte sind alle samt in Ordnung.

Der PSA-Verlauf:

01.01.2009: Beginn der Therapie
16.01.2009: 64,90 ng/ml
22.01.2009: 74,10 ng/ml
30.01.2009: 72,50 ng/ml
02.03.2009: 52,10 ng/ml

Bei der guten Lebensqualität, die ich hier nochmal erwähnen muss, da sie für uns an erster Stelle steht, kann man hier bereits von einem "leichten Zeitgewinn" sprechen. 

Wir freuen uns sehr über den zuletzt genannten PSA-Wert, der darauf schließen läßt, dass die Medikation angeschlagen hat. Wissen aber auch zu gut, dass uns "morgen" evtl. wieder eine Enttäuschung erreichen kann. Aber heute ist heute!

In diesem Sinne..... drückt uns die Daumen!

Bis bald!

Eure Dine

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Dine,

ich drücke Euch ganz fest mit die Daumen.

Viele Grüße
Hans (GL)

----------


## WolfhardD

Hallo Dine,
erfreulich was Du berichtest. Es braucht allerdings auch Geduld. Ich zitierte Prof. Reichle (eine Passage aus meinem Mitschrieb seines Vortrages beim BPS): "*Wir sehen das Ansprechen nicht abrupt, sondern ein langsames objektives Ansprechen. Daraus ist erkennbar: Wir greifen in das Gleichgewicht Stroma und Tumor ein und erst nach einiger Zeit Prof. Reichle: kippt das Ganze.*
*Wolfhard*

----------


## Hans70

Hallo Dine,
auch ich drücke für Euch die Daumen und bitte informiere uns weiter.
Gruß
Hans

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Dine,
nochmal ganz kurz zu den Rückenschmerzen Deines Vaters:
Bei mir ist es ähnlich, schmerzen bei Belastung im Ischiasbereich und Metastase im Lendenwirbel, festgestellt durch PET-CT.
In der MRT der Lendenwirbelsäule war wunderbar die Metastase zu sehen und auch gleichzeitig der Bandscheibenschaden, der durch den Druck auf den Nervenkanal die Schmerzen verursacht.
Obwohl nahe bei einander liegend besteht aber kein zusammenhang.
Hans(GL) hatte ebenfalls schon auf eine MRT hingewiesen, und ich rate Euch das auch. Zumal es eine ganz einfache Sache ist, die überall gemacht wird.
Alles Gute
Peter

----------


## Dine150

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich danke Euch für die Antworten. 

Geduld hatten und haben wir! Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich das so richtig erklären soll, langsam fängt man an die ganze ernste Geschichte - so makaber das auch klingen mag - etwas lockerer zu sehen und nicht mehr zum Thema Nr. 1 zu machen. Das ist nun eine Nebensache, die wir nicht aus den Augen verlieren und bei der wir weiterhin am Ball bleiben. Aber die Panik ist nicht mehr allzu groß. Man weiß eben, dass es nicht von heut auf morgen vorbei sein wird, so wie es bei vielen Krebsarten der Fall ist. Wir hatten und haben immer die Zeit uns daran zu gewöhnen - ich schreibe das jetzt mal so einfach. Klar wird es immer wieder Momente geben, die einen wieder in ein tiefes Loch ziehen, aber ist das nicht immer so im Leben? Wir müssen ständig durch die Aufs und Abs hindurch. Wichtig ist, dass man nicht alleine dabei ist!

@Peter: Vielen Dank, dass Du nochmal auf die Rückenschmerzen eingegangen bist! Die machen ihm nämlich, wenn überhaupt, am meisten zu schaffen sowie die ständige Kälte durch die Transpiration. Vor zwei Wochen waren wir beim Orthopäden, der natürlich mit den vorherigen Aufnahmen nix anfangen konnte. Montag geht mein Vater zum MRT und ich bin schon ganz gespannt, ob dann endlich mal herausgefunden werden kann, um was es sich hier handelt. Zur Vorsorge habe ich einen weiteren Termin bei einem anderen Orthopäden gemacht (ich trau denen ja mit ihren Diagnosen irgendwie nicht über den Weg), dann sollte es aber auch gut sein. Ich vermute mal lieber Peter, dass das Bild bei meinem Vater so ähnlich ausfallen wird wie bei Dir. Mein Vater spricht auch teilweise von Taubheitsgefühlen in den Beinen, die ihn dann und wann auch mal schwanken lassen. Wie schon mal erwähnt, man muss sich das bei meinem Vater wie bei einem Leistungssportler vorstellen, der abrupt aufgehört hat zu trainieren. Über 30 Jahre harte Arbeit ohne richtige Pause, kann der Körper auch nicht so einfach wegstecken. Dann kommt noch hinzu, dass man mit Rückenschmerzen auch sehr oft psychische Probleme verbindet - "Der Rücken ist die Seele des Körpers". Die Angst vor dem Tod kehrt immer mal wieder ein und das belastet ihn sehr, auch wenn man es ihm nicht anmerkt, man hört es zwischendurch am Unterton oder bei der letzten "routinierten" OP bzgl. der Prostata-Schälung, da dachte er, dass er sterben müßte. Am Montag wissen wir hoffentlich mehr!

Bis dahin, eure Dine

----------


## Dine150

Hallöchen,

ich habe nun den schriftlichen Befund des MRT's:

MRT der LWS
Sagittal T2 TSE, STIR und T1 SE nativ und nach KM-Gabe sowie transversal T1  flash nativ und nach KM-Gabe.

Befund:
Steilstellung. Erhaltene knöcherne Integrität. Deutl. Signalminderung von LWK 1, 2, 4 und 5 sowie TH12. Übergang auf die Bogenwurzeln. Linksbetont retroperitoneale Lymphknotenvergrößerungen im Ansatz des M.ilipsoas auf Höhe von LWK 1/2 links.

Normale Weite des Spinalkanals ohne pathologisches KM-Enhancement.

Beurteilung:
Multiple ossäre Metastisierung mit retroperitonealen Lymphomen. L 4/5 breitbasig mediale Protrusion. Keine Stenose.

Verstehe davon irgendwie nicht wirklich viel..... 

Könnt ihr mich bitte aufklären? Konnte leider nicht beim Arzt dabei sein. Aber anscheinend ist es wohl kein Bandscheibenvorfall, man tippt wohl eher auf die Metastasen und wir sollten uns an einen Onkologen anstatt an einen Orthopäden wenden.

Gruß
Nadine

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Nadine,

der Weg zum Onklologen ist - leider - die richtige Lösung. "Multiple ossäre Metastisierung" allein sagt genug: Es sind eine Reihe von Knochenmetastasen festgestellt worden, und Metastasen müssen systemisch (also auf den ganzen Körper wirkend) behandelt werden.  Sicher könnte auch ein sehr erfahrener Urologe die nötige Hilfe bieten, doch verfügt ein Onkologe (der allerdings Erfahrungen im Ungang mit Prostatakrebs haben muss) über ein breites Spektrum an Therapiemöglichkeiten, was im Fall Deines Vaters zweckmässig sein dürfte.

Adressen guter Urologen oder Onkologen bekommst Du beim BPS oder beim KISP.

Deinem Vater wünscht herzlich alles Gute

Jürg

----------


## weinreich

hallo nadine

dem vorbringen,daß sofort zometa...ist ein bisphomat der dritte gereration,verabreicht wird
stimme ich zu.

jeden monat wird eine infulsin verabreicht. hinzukommt,je tag ,kalzium plus vitamin drei...dies ist eine kombinationstabelte....dies zahlt die gvk. der arzt muß dies auf dem rezept vermerken...indikation..
ist literaturmeinung.

gruss  manni

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Nadine,
das ist leider keine so gute Nachricht. Der Vater sollte aber trotzdem einmal zu einem Strahlentherapeuten gehen, es besteht die Möglichkeit einer leichten Bestrahlung, die die Schmerzen lindert und das weitere Wachstum der Metastasen bremst. 
Das monatliche Zometa ist medizinischer Standard und sollte auf jeden Fall angewendet werden.
Viele Grüße
Peter

----------


## Dine150

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Ich habe zwar noch nicht die neuesten Werte vorliegen, durch das Telefon konnte mir allerdings schon bestätigt werden, dass der PSA auf 44 ng/ml abgesunken ist. Eine erfreuliche Nachricht, allerdings sehe ich auch schon wieder, dass das Absenken langsamer wird und bin schon sehr gespannt auf die nächsten Ergebnisse. 

Mein Vater hat auch momentan keine Rückenschmerzen mehr, was wohl wirklich auf Metastasen schließen läßt, da die Chemo jetzt wohl ihre Wirkung zeigt. Man kann auch im neuesten Knochenszinti eine Mehranreicherung im Vergleich zum letzten Szinti erkennen.

Der Wohlbefinden meines Vaters ist sehr gut, er hat keine Schmerzen und kann Arbeiten gehen. Wenn man überlegt, dass er seid Anfang des Jahres eine Art Chemotherapie macht, finde ich das beachtlich. Allein die "Tabelettenschluckerei" ist für ihn nervig, aber das dürfte das kleinste Übel darstellen.

An seinen gemessenen Werte kann man allerdings feststellen, dass sich der Creatinin-Wert auf 1,73 verschlechtert hat und es somit zu einem Nierenstau Grad 1 gekommen ist, was aus Sicht der Studienärzte und des Radiologen nicht beunruhigend ist und lediglich zu beobachten gilt. Er hat wohl zu wenig getrunken, was durchaus plausibel erscheind, da mein Vater sehr wenig trinkt. Die Urologin dagegen möchte direkt zur Tat schreiten und ihn wieder ins Krankenhaus einliefern und ihm eine Schiene (?) setzen zu lassen, so mein Vater, damit der Stau weggeht und gleich die dahinterliegenden vergrößerten Lymphknoten bestrahlen lassen. Tja, viele Ärzte = mehrere Meinungen. Was tun?

Hinzukommt jetzt wohl noch eine Nektose im Kiefer, da werden wir allerdings heute den genauen Befund erfahren. Schmerzen hat mein Vater keine, allerdings stört ihn eine dicke Wange und etwas Druck bzgl. des Gebisses. Also steht die nächste OP vor der Tür. Die Ärzte haben hier ganz stark Zometa in Verdacht und haben darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass sie nicht genau sagen können wie sie das Unheil tatsächlich stoppen können. Wieso? 

Wusstet ihr, dass es eine Alternative zu Zometa gibt? Der Name lautet Bondronat und hat nicht die bekannten Nebenwirkungen wie Zometa. Etwas ärgerlich muss ich sagen, da hätten wir eigentlich schon längst vorher drauf zurückgreifen können.

Soviel erstmal von mir.

Liebe Grüße

Eure Dine

----------


## Pinguin

*Kiefernekrose*




> Die Ärzte haben hier ganz stark Zometa in Verdacht und haben darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass sie nicht genau sagen können wie sie das Unheil tatsächlich stoppen können. Wieso?  Wusstet ihr, dass es eine Alternative zu Zometa gibt? Der Name lautet Bondronat und hat nicht die bekannten Nebenwirkungen wie Zometa. Etwas ärgerlich muss ich sagen, da hätten wir eigentlich schon längst vorher drauf zurückgreifen können.


Es ist schon erstaunlich, dass die Ärzte Zometa in Verdacht haben, obwohl doch schon lange bekannt, dass vor Zometa-Infusionen vorher die Zähne in Ordnung zu bringen sind, falls erforderlich. Bondronat ist uns bekannt, wird aber wegen der geringeren Wirkung zum Teil verschmäht. Den Kreatininwert sollte man schon versuchen, wieder nach unten zu bringen. Ein Wert unter 1 ist anzustreben. Immerhin aber doch erfreulich, dass Dein Vater keine Schmerzen erdulden muss. Weiterhin alles Gute.

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Dine 150,



> Wusstet ihr, dass es eine Alternative zu Zometa gibt? Der Name lautet Bondronat und hat nicht die bekannten Nebenwirkungen wie Zometa. Etwas ärgerlich muss ich sagen, da hätten wir eigentlich schon längst vorher drauf zurückgreifen können.


Bondronat ist uns vielen schon bekannt und kann auch in manchen Fällen eine andere Wirkung haben aber vergleiche doch mal Bondronat vs. Zometa unter Bisphosphonate!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## WolfhardD

BondronatAnläßlich seines Vortrages vor Vertretern der Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfegruppen aus NRW Ende April 2007 favorisierte Prof. Seegenschmidt, Essen, eine Therapie mit Bondronat. Es sei erprobt bei Frauen mit Brustkrebs und Knochenmetastasen. Gegenüber Zometa sei Bondronat effektiver, weil es schon bei niedriger Dosierung hochwirksam sei, weil es in Bezug auf die Nieren nicht toxisch sein und über einen längeren Zeitraum Schmerzen bei Knochenmetastasen lindere.  

Wolfhard
www.prostata-sh.info

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Wolfhard, einem früheren Geschäftspartner aus dem Sauerland wurde von Prof. Heidenreich (früher Klinikum Köln - jetzt Aachen)  insbesondere wegen der miserablen Kreatininwerte Bondronat verordnet. Auf meine Empfehlung auf Grund dieses Wissens hat Ralf jedoch mit *diesem* Beitrag davon abgeraten, von Zometa auf Bondronat zu wechseln. Wie so oft im Leben, muss man denn doch letztlich immer wieder selbst eine Entscheidung treffen.

----------


## WolfhardD

*Zu diesem Thema folgende Erfahrungen und Überlegungen von Experten und Betroffenen:* 
Dr. Scholz, USA: "Es ist bekannt, dass das Prostata-Karzinom häufiger als andere Karzinome in das Knochensystem metastasiert. Wenn der Prostatakrebs den Knochen erreicht, scheint er aggressiver zu werden. Auf das Knochensystem gerichtete Therapien sind z. B. radioaktives Calcium, neue Wachstumshemmer (Atrasentan) und Bisphosphonate z. B. Zometa und Aredia. Radioaktives Calcium kann z. B. in Form von Strontium mit Adriamycin oder als Samarium-153 mit Taxotere kombiniert werden." 

Prof. Reichle, Regensburg: "Die Radionuklid-Therapie ist in der Regel eine knochenmark-toxische Therapie.
Die Bisphosphonate sind eine wichtige Therapieoption bei Skelettmetastasierungen, sie werden jedoch beim hormonrefraktären Prostatakarzinom überbewertet". 

Wolfhard D. Frost (erhielt bisher 28 Zometainfusionen): _4mg Zometainfusion in 250 ml und schön langsam in 50 bis 60 Minuten; lindert die häufig beobachteten grippeähnlichen Nebenwirkungen; vorher mind. einen halben Liter Mineralwasser trinken; Nierenfunktion regelmäßig überwachen, Kreatinin-Clearance + Serum Kreatinin; bei der gerade gelaufenen Zahnwurzelbehandlung kein Hinweis auf Nekrosen im Kieferbereich_

Dr. Frank Eichhorn, Bad Reichenhall:"Die Heilung von Knochenmetastasen durch Bestrahlung ist leider eine Illusion. Eine großflächige Bestrahlung zerstört das Knochenmark und damit das blutbildende System. Dadurch können Komplikationen einer Chemotherapie schwerer und häufiger werden. Mit einem länger anhaltenden PSA - Abfall ist nicht zu rechnen" 

nochmal Dr. Scholz: "Durch die Gabe eines Bisphosphonates wie Zometa können skelettbezogene Ereignisse reduziert werden. Dabei geht es vorwiegend um Frakturen, insbesondere Oberschenkelfrakturen. 
...Entscheidend wichtig ist es, frühzeitig eine verminderte Knochendichte (Osteoporose oder Osteopenie) zu erkennen. In mehreren Studien wurde deutlich, dass die Dexamethode dem quantitativen CT unterlegen ist. Ein sensibler Marker für den Knochenstoffwechsel ist Pyrilinks D. Erhöhte Urinwerte deuten einen Knochenabbau an. Zum Ausgleich sind Calciumcitrat 500 mg und andere Mineralien wie Magnesium, Bor und Fluorid sinnvoll, außerdem hat sich Vitamin 10D (Rocaltrol mit einer Dosierung von 0,5 microg/Tag) in mehreren Studien als effektiv gegen Prostatakrebs erwiesen und ist bei der Osteoporoseprophylaxe und -therapie ähnlich potent wie Fosamax." 

Prof. Seegenschmidt, Essen: "Gegenüber Zometa ist Bondronat effektiver, weil es schon bei niedriger Dosierung hochwirksam ist und es ist in Bezug auf die Nieren nicht toxisch und es lindert über einen längeren Zeitraum Schmerzen bei Knochenmetastasen". 
 Allgemein wird angemerkt: Als wirksam haben sich eine angepasste Ernährung, regelmäßige Bewegung, moderater Sport und Gymnastik erwiesen. (u.a. Frau Dr. Hübner, Kassel)

Wolfhard
www.prostata-sh.info

----------


## Dine150

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben!

Wir waren erneut in der Zahnklinik zum Gespräch. Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass bei der letzten OP, bei dem meinem Vater die Zähne herausgenommen und durch ein Gebiss ersetzt wurden, evtl. nicht richtig gearbeitet wurde. Auf jeden Fall befindet sich nun dort, wo die Entzündung ihr Unheil verbreitet, ein kleines Stückchen toter Knochen, auf dem nun die Bakterien hausen. Der Kiefer ist zwar befallen, aber noch nicht soweit, dass es unbedingt zu einer Operation führen muss. Hier ist es nun wichtig ein Antibiotikum (Doxy....) zu nehmen und viel mit Chlor..... und Kamillentee zu spülen sowie das Rauchen deutlich zu reduzieren. Außerdem muss er einmal die Woche in der Zahnklinik bzgl. einer spülenden Spritze vorbeikommen. Erst dann hat mein Vater tatsächlich eine Chance, um eine OP drum herum zu kommen. Der Zahnarzt/techniker, der spezialisiert auf Bisphosfonate ist, hat gesagt, dass wir nicht wirklich wissen, wem wir hier die Schuld geben sollen, ob es nun an der OP lag oder eben an dem Zometa. Er empfiehlt, dass Zometa weiterhin zu nehmen, weil dies effektiv gegen die Knochenmetastasen zu sein scheint. Er meinte, er hat auch schon Patienten mit Bondronat in seinem Stuhl gehabt, die würde es allerdings weniger geben, da Bondronat nicht so häufig verabreicht würde. 

Nun gut, warten wir mal ab, was sich nun bzgl. dieser Geschichte ergibt. Sollte aber eine OP anstehen, muss mein Vater wohl mit der Studie für 3 Wochen pausieren und in der Zeit ebenfalls eine Zometa-Pause einlegen. Es wird nun geprüft, ob das bzgl. der Studie machbar ist.

Der Nierenstau ist weiterhin vorhanden und das Blut bzgl. der neuen Werte wurde heute entnommen. Der Oberarzt meinte, dass mein Vater sich langsam Gedanken machen sollte, ob er sich später für eine "harte/normale Chemo" entscheiden würde, falls ja, käme mein Vater um eine Schiene und den ständigen Wechsel der Schiene (leichte Einschränkung der Lebensqualiät) nicht drum herum, da man für die Chemo soviel Nierengewebe wie möglich benötigt. Sollte die Entscheidung in die andere Richtung laufen, würde die Niere irgendwann "untergehen" und die Funktion würde versagen. 

In diesem Zuge habe ich dann Taxotere erwähnt und er meinte, es gebe noch eine andere Art Chemo..... Hat einer von Euch schon mal etwas von Epilome oder so gehört?

So, das war's erstmal von meiner Seite, sobald die Werte vorliegen, werde ich wieder berichten.

Schlaft noch schön!

Eure Dine

----------


## LudwigS

> In diesem Zuge habe ich dann Taxotere erwähnt und er meinte, es gebe noch eine andere Art Chemo..... Hat einer von Euch schon mal etwas von Epilome oder so gehört?


Hört sich nach Anti-Epileptikum an.
Den Wirkstoff Valproinsäure gibt es unter mehreren Handelsnamen.

Angerissen wurde das im Forum schon vor vielen, vielen Jahren.

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa..._valproin.html

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## JosefJ

Lieber Ludwig,
Liebe Dine150,


hier könnten die Epothilone gemeint sein. Das ist eine neue „Chemo-Familie“ mit etlichen Stubstanzen. Die erste Zulassung aus dieser Wirkstoffklasse schaffte Ixabepilone in den USA 2007 für den fortgeschrittenen Brustkrebs. 
Die europäische Zulassungsbehörde EMEA verweigerte zunächst im November 2008 die Zulassung, gab aber dann im Februar diesen Jahres grünes Licht für Ixabepilone beim fortgeschrittenen Brustkrebs in Kombination mit Capecitabine. In der Apotheke ist dieses Medikament zu finden unter dem Handelsnamen „Ixembra“.
Beim Prostatakrebs läuft momentan eine randomisierte multizentrische Phase II-Studie mit Patupilon (EPO906) plus Prednison versus Docetaxel mit Prednison in der Uni-Urololgie in Mannheim unter Prof. Michel. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, wird die Studie von Novartis finanziert. 
Ob diese neuen Chemo-Wirkstoffe noch eine große Zukunft haben, läßt sich schwer abschätzen. Sie zählen ja immer noch zu den klassischen Chemotherapeutikas mit all ihren Unzulänglichkeiten. Wann gibt es denn endlich selektive Chemotherapeutikas, wenn es denn schon sein muß?


Gruß Josef

----------


## Dine150

Guten Morgen,

also Josef, ich denke, dass Du mit Deinem Statement richtig liegst und es sich hier um die neue "Chemo-Familie" handelt. Es hörte sich auch ehrlich gesagt tatsächlich nach einer Art "Experiment" bzw. Studie an. Noch sind wir ja nicht so weit.

Die neuen Werte aus Bonn haben ergeben, dass der PSA auf 34,70 ng/ml gefallen ist - m. E. ein Erfolg, aber mit Skepsis, hab das Gefühl, dass es wirklich langsamer wird.

Der Creatinin-Wert ist dagegen deutlich erhöht und liegt nun bei 2,23. Mein Vater wird um eine Schiene oder ein sogenanntes Piktail nicht mehr drumherum kommen. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Laut Bonn soll er sie noch diese Woche eingesetzt bekommen. Ich weiß, dass es eine Routine-OP sein soll und der Eingriff relativ schnell unter Vollnarkose vonstatten gehen soll. Erfordert dieser Eingriff trotzdem einen längeren Krankenhausaufenthalt? Mein Vater kommt heute aus dem Urlaub und kann sich wahrscheinlich schlecht vorstellen, noch eine weitere Woche fern der Arbeit zu bleiben.

Viele Grüße 
Eure Dine

----------


## sigrun

Hallo,
mein Mann hat 01.2008 eine Uretherschiene bekommen. Der Eingriff wird ambulant gemacht.Nach dem Eingriff hat man noch Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen.Mein Mann musste lernen, keinen Druck beim Wasserlassen auszuüben, weil sonst der Urin zurück durch den den Katheter umschliessenden Schliessmuskel in die Niere gedrückt wird, das tut sehr weh.Am besten ging das Wasserlassen im Stehen.Der Katheter wurde nach einem halben Jahr gewechselt.Nach der Chemotherapie 2008 brauchte er den Katheter nicht mehr.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen Sigrun

----------


## Dine150

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

nachdem mein Vater nun die Schiene erhalten hatte, hat er wirklich starke Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen gehabt und hat diese immer noch teilweise. Außerdem war er ganz schön geschafft nach der OP, obwohl diese ambulant durchgeführt wurde. 

Irgendwie haben wir das Gefühl, dass er nun etwas abbaut, körperlich sowie seelisch. Was nicht zuletzt von den ganzen Arztbesuchen und den immer mal wieder auftretenden dann sehr starken Rückenschmerzen kommt. Außerdem hat er immer noch dieses Taubheitsgefühl im Bein, was ihm sehr zu schaffen macht. Er hat auch an Gewicht verloren. 

Nachdem Besuch eines Neurologen mußte er wieder ein MRT machen lassen, was aufgrund von starker Schmerzen abgebrochen werden musste. Allerdings hat der Radiologe bereits gesehen, woher die Schmerzen kommen könnten und meinte, dass man diese Bereiche gut bestrahlen kann. Diesmal wurde nicht der Thorax gemacht, sondern abwärts der Hüften. - Warum hat man sowas nicht früher schon gemacht? Nein, dann macht man die Untersuchung immer nur oberhalb, anstatt den Menschen mal ganz durch die Röhre zu schieben. -

Hier der Befund:

Untersuchungstechnik:
Coronar STIR und T1 SE nativ sowie transversal T1 SE nativ und T2 TSE.

Befund:
Bei Zustand nach Prostata Ca. erkennt man im Trochantermassiv re. eine metastasetypische, rundliche Strukturveränderung. Sonst sindkene Osteolysen erkennbar. Keine auffälligen Weichteilveränderungen.

Ergebnis:
Bei Zustand nach Prostataektomie Metastase im re. proximalen Femur gelegen. Sonst kein auffälliger pathologischer Befund. Kein Hinweis auf pathologischen Weichteilprozeß. Auf die Untersuchung im Unterschenkel haben wir verzichtet, da der Pat. eine Klaustrophobie entwickelt hat. Sollte die Untersuchung noch erforderlich bleiben ggf. nochmalige Vorstellung.
Li.Br.

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand von Euch sagen, ob die Scherzen tatsächlich daher kommen und ob man mit einer Bestrahlung evtl. Schmerzfreiheit erlangen könnte. Habe mich vorher noch nicht wirklich mit dem Thema "Bestrahlung" befasst und kenne mich auch noch nicht mit den Techniken aus.

Mir und bestimmt auch meinem Vater würde es sehr glücklich machen, wenn man endlich den Grund für die Schmerzen ermitteln kann. Ich denke, dass heutzutage man doch nicht wirklich unter Schmerzen leiden muss. Aber Ibu 600 kann auch nicht die Lösung sein.

Bitte um Hilfe.....

Liebe Grüße
Eure Dine

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Dine, den Befund kann ich nicht werten, davon habe ich nicht genügend Ahnung, aber ich kann Dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass Knochenmetastasen , zumindest einige ganz gezielt bestrahlt werden können. und zwar mit Erfolg.
Zunächst mein Mann hat einen Nierenkatheter mit Beinbeutel rechts, dann hatte er unabhängig davon immer heftiger werdende Schmerzen, bis er eines Tages überhaupt nicht mehr gehen konnte, da hatten Metastasen am und um das Steißbein den Wirbelkanal so eingeengt, dass er nicht mehr allein gehen konnte, er bekam sogar schon Morphium, die Blase musste bestrahlt werden wegen Tumor und in der Strahlenklinik hat man dann die Entscheidung getroffen, auch die heftigsten Metastasen am Lendenwirbel zu bestrahlen, und das hat Wunder gewirkt, mein Mann kann wieder relativ gut gehen, hat kaum noch Schmerzen, die sich mit Schmerzpflaster und Voltaren in Schach halten lassen.
Christine

----------


## HansiB

Liebe Dine,

wie bekannt kenne auch ich Metastasenschmerzen, die durch die Einnahme von Globuli in Dez. 2004 verschwanden. Trotz Verschlechterung der Metastasierung bin ich relativ schmerzfrei und ohne seit 2004 Schmerzmedikation.

Es gibt viele altrnative Schmerztherapien, auch homeopathisch, die sehr gut helfen. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle damit beschäftigen.

Bei Knochenbestrahlung kennen wir Erfolg und Misserfolg, auch von Forumfreunden.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Dine150

Hallöchen,

also die Urologin hat ihm nun Palladon Reted 4 mg (Opiat) gegen die Schmerzen verschrieben, die mein Vater seid vorgestern eingenommen hat. Allerdings ist er jetzt total am Ende, ihm ist super übel und kommt gar nicht mehr aus dem Bett (und das soll bei ihm was heißen). Die Studienbetreuerin aus Bonn sowie der Hausarzt meinten, dass dies ganz normale Sympthome wären und nach ca. einer Woche verschwinden würden. Das kommt für meinen Paps nun gar nicht mehr in Frage, weil es ihm davon so "dreckig" geht. Angeblich sollen Pflaster besser sein?

Ach herje, irgendwie will aber auch nix mehr gelingen, der PSA ist nun auch wieder zum zweiten Mal angestiegen und liegt nun bei 48 ng/ml , also ein Zeichen, dass die Studie nun auch nicht mehr greifen will und wir morgen bzw. heute (weil er eh keine Tabletten momentan einnehmen kann) damit aufhören werden. D.h. auch, dass die Studie nun abgebrochen wird bzw. eigentlich ist die ja nach 6 Monaten eh offiziell beendet.

Er ißt auch weniger bzw. kaum noch was, das sieht für mich so aus als wäre es der Anfang vom Ende, da er dadurch abbaut.

Wir wollen aber auf jeden Fall die Metastasen bestrahlen lassen. Um nun irgendwelche homeopathischen Mittel auszuprobieren, bleibt uns nicht mehr so die Zeit, da die Schmerzen nun endlich aufhören müssen. Er kämpft schon so lange damit.

Kennt sich jemand mit den verschiedenen Bestrahlungstechniken aus und kann mir einen Rat geben, welche bei meinem Vater ist beste ist? Ich meine ich hätte hier im Forum schon einiges darüber gelesen, dass es mittlerweile echt gute Bestrahlungsmethoden gibt, die recht genau bestrahlen und somit das umliegende Gewebe bzw. Organe weitestgehend verschonen? Wir kommen ja aus dem Kreis Recklinghausen und der Hausarzt meinte, dass Hüssenstift in Essen sehr gut sei? Ich kenne nur das Tumorzentrum in Essen mit der Bestrahlungsabteilung. Oder eben Gelsenkirchen Horst, aber da möchte mein Vater nicht hin, weil dort sein Bruder gestorben ist.

Es wäre schön, von Euch zu hören.....

Grüße
*Dine*

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Dine,

das Prostatakarzinom metastasiert im fortgeschrittenen Stadium häufig ins Skelett. Die Folge sind Knochenschmerzen, die von den Patienten als unerträglich beschrieben werden. Sie erleben dabei physischen und psychischen Dauerstress, der ihre Lebensqualität erheblich beeinträchtigt.

Permanenter Schmerz, von Knochenmetastasen herrührend, ist eigentlich relativ gut behandelbar. Allerdings gewöhnlich nicht durch den 08/15-Urologen, sondern von Schmerztherapeuten für eine genau eingestellte medikamentöse Schmerzbehandlung und von informierten Strahlentherapeuten für die Bestrahlungsmöglichkeiten.




> *Mögliche Therapieformen*
> 
> *1) Bestrahlung von außen
> *Bei eng umschriebenen Knochenschmerzen erfüllt die lokale Strahlentherapie von außen die Kriterien der Schmerzlinderung bei Wahrung der Integrität und Würde des Menschen: Sie gilt als effektiv wirksam und verbessert die Lebensqualität, auch wenn man damit keine Lebensverlängerung gewinnt. Sie hat aber auch die folgenden Nachteile:
> 
>  Sie bedarf häufiger Wiederholungen, zu denen der Patient wieder das Behandlungszentrum aufsuchen muss.Nicht alle Schmerzherde lassen sich gleich gut erreichen, u .a. aus Gründen der Verträglichkeit.Die Linderung eng umschriebener Knochenschmerzen demaskiert häufig neue Metastasen, die dann symptomatisch werden und eine stetige Ausdehnung der Bestrahlung mit allen ihren Nebenwirkungen erforderlich machen.
> *2) Schmerzmedikation
> *Alternativ kommt die Schmerzmedikation als Kortison- und Morphin-Dauermedikation zum Zug. Verstopfung, Übelkeit, Erbrechen und Bewusstseinseintrübung sind häufige Nebenwirkungen, die von den schwerkranken Patienten nicht immer akzeptiert werden und zumeist einer zusätzlichen Begleitbehandlung bedürfen. Das macht die medikamentöse Schmerztherapie letztlich kompliziert, unsicher und teuer.
> 
> ...


In der Hoffnung, dass Ihr einen guten Schmerztherapeuten findet und die Befunde über Bestrahlung gut behandelbar sind, wünsche ich Euch alles Gute. Vielleicht meldet sich ja unser Bestrahlungs-Fachmann wieder einmal.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Dine, ich möchte Dir noch etwas zu lesen über "Palliativ-Care" nachliefern, ich musste das Dokument erst einmal im meinen Unterlagen suchen. Ein Bericht über eine Krebsschmerz-Initiative in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Palliativ-Care ist zwischenzeitlich bundesweit viel häufiger zu finden als damals. Ich könnte mir denken, dass das auch für Euch eine Hilfe sein könnte.

PDF-Download hier  Titel: Krebsschmerz-Initiative

----------


## Dine150

Hallo Zusammen,

und vielen Dank Dieter für Deine Beschreibung, das hat uns weitergeholfen.

Sind aber dennoch gestern beim Neurologen gewesen, der die Schmerzen im Bein untersucht bzw. gemessen hat und er konnte ganz klar eine Schädigung der Nerven feststellen.

Nun möchte er morgen aufgrund der Erkrankung bzgl. des Pca's feststellen, ob diese Störung lediglich auf Tumorzellen, die sich am Knochen festgesetzt haben zurückzuführen ist oder ob es in irgendeiner Flüssigkeit freischwebene Tumorzellen sind, die bereits die Nerven direkt angegriffen haben. Dafür muss mein Vater morgen punktiert werden, das soll dann auch sehr hilfreich für die Besprechung zur Bestrahlung am kommenden Montag sein.

Ich bin mal gespannt und hoffe ganz innig, dass meinem Vater dann endlich geholfen werden kann. Er wird immer dünner und sieht langsam aber sicher richtig krank aus. Er hält sich aber dennoch tapfer und versucht sich weiterhin durch seine Arbeit abzulenken. Am Wochenende ist er ziemlich erschöpft, verspürt vermehrt die Schmerzen und schläft die meiste Zeit.

Liebe Grüße
Eure Dine

----------


## wwotan

> Hallo!
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, ich hoffe, das die Ärzte in Bonn da dran bleiben und ich werde bzgl. NSE auch nochmal nachhaken. Die Messung des NSE-Wertes gehört wie bereits erwähnt nicht zur Studie und macht das Ganze dann etwas komplizierter.
> 
> PSA gemessen am Freitag, 09.01.2009, in Bonn ergab einen Wert von 69 ng/ml - oh Schreck. Davor war der Wert (gemessen in Regensburg) am 28.11.2008 von 45 ng/ml auf 43,90 ng/ml (29.12.2008) gefallen. Allerdings lag dazwischen die TUR-P. Habe mal gehört, dass sich durch eine TUR-P der PSA senken sollte. Aber warum? Nur weil Tumormasse entnommen wurde und es somit weniger Material gibt, was PSA ausschütten kann? Na ja, vielleicht könnt ihr mir das beantworten, das klingt in meinen Ohren nicht ganz so logisch?
> 
> Eine weitere Frage quält uns schon seit Monaten. Mein Vater hat seit ca. Ende November 2008 arge Rückenschmerzen im unteren Lendenwirbel-Bereich. Wie machen sich Metastasenschmerzen bemerkbar? Habe mal gehört, dass diese eher punktförmig sind und permanent auftreten. Mein Vater hat die Rückenschmerzen fast nur nachts (also wenn der Körper zur Ruhe kommt) und wohl eher breitflächiger. Natürlich spricht der erhöhte PSA für die Metastasen.
> ...


hallo!
bei mir wirken gegen knochenmetastasenschmerzen opiatpflaster :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: URAGESIC(janssen)
gibt es in 4 verschiedenen stärken.ich komme gut mit der niedrigsten aus trotz diffuser
MET in fast allen knochen.nebenwirkungen sind erst bei höherer dosierung zu erwarten.
                                 gruß
                                    wwotan

----------


## Dine150

Hallo liebe Gefährten,

mein Vater hat nun die Bestrahlung mit 20 Terminen hinter sich. Angeblich verspürt er nun keine Schmerzen mehr, er hat sich in Recklinghausen sehr gut aufgehoben gefühlt.

Nun ist da eben noch das andere Übel, er fühlt sich super schlapp, kann kaum noch laufen max. 10 Meter, danach muss er sich aus Erschöpfung setzen, kriegt keinen Nagel mehr in die Wand, beim Anblick von Essen wird ihm richtig schlecht und er kriegt kaum noch was runter, er wird immer dünner. Morgens ist er noch fitter und geht zur Arbeit, aber um sechs Uhr abends geht er ins Bett und schläft komplett durch. Das Wochenende verschläft er fast immer. 

Demnächst will er ein Blutbild machen lassen, um die Werte zu checken. Mag ja sein, dass das dann Aufschluss gibt. Aber das hört sich wirklich wie der Anfang vom Ende an. Das meint er übrigens auch und ich habe Angst, dass er sich nun aufgibt. Er muss dringend zu Kräften kommen!!! Geht es nicht vielen Krebspatienten am Ende genauso?

Er nimmt täglich Orthomol, aber wirklich helfen tut es auch nicht.

Wir waren auch bereits beim Schmerztherapeuten, der hat ihm Tilidin, Arcoxia und ein Antidepressiva verschrieben, aber mein Vater nimmt momentan aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Schmerzen nichts davon.

Am 15. September steht seine Zahn-OP an bzgl. der Nektose im Kiefer, dann wird er durch eine Magensonde ernährt werden, ansonsten würde er noch mehr abnehmen. Mir graut schon davor! Tja und danach wollten wir eigentlich den nächsten Schritt in Richtung Taxotere oder was sonst noch so angeboten wird wagen. Aber in der Verfassung ist das undenkbar, denn wie immer gesagt, wir wollen die Lebensqualität erhalten, wenn man davon momentan überhaupt noch sprechen kann. 

Ach herje, ihr müßt mir helfen und Rat geben!

Liebe Grüße
von der entmutigten Dine

----------


## wwotan

hallo!
habe selbst 16 infusionen a 25mg/m2 Taxotere hinter mir mit gutem
erfolg soweit.(s.Profil)Probieren!!Schmerzen mit Duragesic-Pflaster 25y/h
und Ibu ret.2x800mg gut ertäglich.
                             gruß
                                    wwotan

----------


## Dine150

Hallo,

ernähren sich die Metastasen von Zucker & Stärke? Das hat mein Vater gestern von seinen Ärzten erfahren als er fragte, warum es ihm so schlecht geht. 

Kann das sein?

Gruß
Dine

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Dine,

es ist tatsächlich so, dass sich der PK von Glukose ernährt. Daher hier ein paar Informationen:

http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Sugar.htm
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...PK_Ehrmann.pdf

Man sollte industriell hergestellten Zucker, aber auch Weißmehl-Produkte meiden.

Gruß
Günter

----------


## HansiB

> Hallo,
>  ernähren sich die Metastasen von Zucker & Stärke? Das hat mein Vater gestern von seinen Ärzten erfahren als er fragte, warum es ihm so schlecht geht. 
>  Kann das sein?
> Dine


Liebe Dine,

das ist so, daher habe ich seit 2005, meine Ernnährung umgestellt, aktuell keine Kohlehydrate. Fruchtzucker über Obst ist nicht zu vermeiden. Wenn du den Umfang der Glukosevergärung feststellen willst, so gibt es den TKTL1-Bluttest EDIM, ich habe öfters schon darüber berichtet.

Künstlicher Ernährung ist nicht gut, vermutlich wird auch Glukose gegeben. 

Über Ernährung für schwerst-Krebskranke würde ich das Buch von Prof. Dr. Zabel empfehlen: Die interne Krebstherapie und die Ernährung des Krebskranken (ISBN 9783870530273). Ferner das Büchlein von Dr. Jakobs, RegEnergetik und auch dies auch einnehmen. Sowie hochdosis Omega 3 Fischölkapseln, 9 Stk. / Tag. Es gibt für Krebs- Schwäche eine Studie darüber. Auch moderaten Muskelaufbau ist sicher sinnvoll.

Über eine Chemo, möchte ich nichts sagen, ich habe keine eigene Erfahrung.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Dine150

Guten Abend,

letzte Woche Freitag mußte ich meinen Vater aufgrund eines schlechten Kreatinin-Wertes (11) ins Krankenhaus einliefern. Ihm ging und geht es immer noch sehr schlecht.

Eigentlich wollten wir "nur" für CT-Aufnahmen mit Kontrastmittel die Werte bestimmen lassen, da er wieder starke Schmerzen in der LWS bekommen hatte und wir uns demnach wieder beim Strahlentherapeut gemeldet hatten. 

Der schlechte Kreatinin-Wert hat diese Pläne erstmal zunichte gemacht. Ihm wurde direkt eine Nierenschiene gelegt und die alte wurde ausgetauscht - er hat also nun auf jeder Seite eine. Er mußte dreimal dialysiert werden. Nun befindet sich der Wert bei 1,72. 

Ich habe mit unserer Urologin gesprochen und sie sagte, dass er mit schlechten "Nieren-Werten" keine Chance mehr auf eine Chemo hat und Zometa kommt nun auch nicht mehr in Frage. Hormone und Bestrahlung sind die einzigen Therapieformen in so einem Fall.

Nun gut.... der Wert ist zum Glück wieder gesunken und die Ärzte im Krankenhaus raten nun zu Taxotere. 

Mein Vater hat sehr starke Schmerzen, schläft viel (soweit es die Schmerzen zu lassen), ißt fast gar nichts mehr. Der PSA liegt bei 137 ng/ml.

Jetzt meine Fragen:

Vor ca. 3 Monaten konnte mein Vater erfolgreich bestrahlt werden, so dass er schmerzfrei war. 

Was macht nun mehr Sinn Chemo oder Bestrahlung? Oder ist beides machbar? Mittlerweile schmerzen auch die Metastasen an den Rippen. Kann man da überhaupt bestrahlen?

Was gibt es an Schmerzmedikation? Ibus fallen weg, weil sie die Niere zu sehr belasten. Momentan nimmt er 4 x 30 Tropfen Novalgin/Tag, aber die helfen nicht wirklich. Von Tilidin wird er "wahnsinnig". Irgendwas muss es doch geben!!! Kein Mensch muss doch heutzutage mehr an Schmerzen leiden ohne davon high zu werden?!

Ist Taxotere ratsam, wenn er körperlich nicht wirklich viel dagegen zu setzen hat bzgl. des Gewichts? Sollte die Lebensqualität dadurch noch weiter sinken, kommt es für uns wahrscheinlich dann nicht mehr in Frage.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Astronautenkost? 

Meine Mutter macht sich furchtbare Sorgen, sie versucht sehr stark zu sein, aber sie fühlt sich so hilflos, genau wie ich auch. Man muss doch was machen können. Wenn wenigstens die Schmerzen aufhören würden. Das Ende kommt, das ist uns bewußt, aber das Leiden muss nachlassen!

Bitte helft uns! Wir brauchen dringend einen Rat! Werden morgen mit der Urologin auch beraten und ich werde paralell in der Uniklinik Bonn anrufen.

Liebe Grüße von der verzweifelten Dine

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Guten Abend,
> Was gibt es an Schmerzmedikation? Ibus fallen weg, weil sie die Niere zu sehr belasten. Momentan nimmt er 4 x 30 Tropfen Novalgin/Tag, aber die helfen nicht wirklich. Von Tilidin wird er "wahnsinnig". Irgendwas muss es doch geben!!! Kein Mensch muss doch heutzutage mehr an Schmerzen leiden ohne davon high zu werden?!


Morphin wäre eine gute Idee.
Das Novalgin kann man übrigens (nach Rücksprache mit dem betreuenden Arzt) auf 4x40 Tropfen erhöhen.

----------


## christinew

Liebe Dine, mein Mann ist in ähnlicher Situation und zur Zeit im Mildred Scheel Haus, er wird dort schmerzmäßig u.a. mit Sevredol und Lyrica, Novalgin 5x40 eingestellt, des weiteren bekommt er die 2 Bestrahlung, diesmal BWS, da eine beginnende Querschnittssymptomatik festgestellt wurde, man kann weiterhin bestrahlen, aber an anderer Stelle, wenn das bei Deinem Vater möglich ist, würde ich bestrahlen, wenn er in schlechter Verfassung ist, würde ich ihm keine Chemo mehr zumuten.
Das wichtigste ist Schmerzfreiheit und das ist heute möglich, und evtl. Bestrahlung, alles andere haut ihn wahrscheinlich um.
So sehe ich das, jeder muss natürlich seine eigene Entscheidung treffen.
Christine

----------


## Dine150

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Ich war heute morgen nicht untätig und habe sowohl den Schmerztherapeuten als auch die Urologin gesprochen. 

Der Schmerztherapeut hat ihm nun nochmal Tilidin 50 mg (niedrigste Dosis) verschrieben, davon soll er dreimal täglich eine nehmen und das darf er auf zweimal täglich oder dreimal täglich erhöhen. Arcoxia darf er bzgl. der Nierengeschichte nicht nehmen. Hinzukommt noch das Antidepressiva. Beides habe ich ihm gerade gegeben, in der Hoffnung, dass es anschlägt und ihm gut bekommt. Angeblich ist das Tilidin magenschonend. Als ich das Novalgin angesprochen hatte, sagte der Schmerztherapeut, dass das nichts bringen würde.

Die Urologin wollte ihm Pflaster verschreiben, aber der Strahlentherapeut sagte, dass er sich davon übergeben wird. (Das macht er momentan sowieso schon vor Schmerzen - schrecklich). Wahrscheinlich wäre das Pflaster auch zu hoch dosiert. Außerdem hat sie eine Überweisung zur Chemo und zur Bestrahlung ausgestellt. Als ich ihr sagte, dass er eine Chemo wahrscheinlich aufgrund der körperlichen Situation nicht gut verpackt, sagte sie "ja, wollen sie zusehen? Irgendwas müssen wir machen". Also ich denke, dass wir das lassen und uns wirklich erstmal um die Schmerzen kümmern, wenn wir das einigermaßen im Griff haben, werden wir nochmal zum Strahlentherapeuten gehen und wenn er sich nochmal berappelt, an Gewicht zulegt, dann können wir über eine Chemo nachdenken. 

Ich hoffe, das ist der richtige Weg? 

Ich bete nur, dass er das Tilidin verträgt, so dass er die Dosis kontinuierlich erhöhen kann und sich langsam an Opiate gewöhnt ohne davon gegen die Wände zu rennen oder nicht mehr zu wissen wie er heißt etc.

Die Sprechstundenhilfe beim Therapeuten sagte, dass wir uns ganz langsam um ein Hospiz oder ähnliches kümmern könnten. Da kenn ich mich noch gar nicht aus. Wir kommen aus Gladbeck und ich glaube, dass es hier in der Nähe keines gibt. 

Mir wurde auch empfohlen die Pflegestufe 1 zu beantragen, allerdings will mein Vater wieder, sobald der das körperlich schafft wieder arbeiten. Ich weiß, das klingt lächerlich, aber ich habe mich mit dieser Geschichte auch auseinandergesetzt..... er hat keine andere Möglichkeit..... oberschlimm.....

 :Peinlichkeit: (

Dine

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Dine



> Die Sprechstundenhilfe beim Therapeuten sagte, dass wir uns ganz langsam um ein Hospiz oder ähnliches kümmern könnten. Da kenn ich mich noch gar nicht aus. Wir kommen aus Gladbeck und ich glaube, dass es hier in der Nähe keines gibt.


In unmittelbarer Nähe von Gladbeck habe ich, außer dem Hospiz-Verein auch nichts gefunden. Google mal mit "Paliativstation bzw. Paliativkrankenhaus Gladbeck". Im Umkreis von 20 bis 50 Km gibt es doch einige mit denen ihr mal Kontakt aufnehmen könnt.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Dine, wie auch schon von Anderen richtig ausgeführt, ist jetzt eine wirksame Schmerztherapie wichtig. Dazu muss der Patient individuell eingestellt werden, das dauert gewöhnlich so um die 10 Tage. Bedenken wegen Opiaten und so sollte man hier völlig außen vor lassen, das ist kein Rauschgift-Konsum!

Ruf doch bitte folgende Seite auf:

http://www.wegweiser-hospiz-und-palliativmedizin.de/

Adress-Suchmaschine anklicken, dann Häkchen rein machen bei Umkreissuche und Gladbecker PLZ reinschreiben.

*Umkreisuche                  aktivieren*
                                     Bitte geben Sie den Ort oder die PLZ ein, in deren Umkreis                  gesucht wird: 
                                     Bitte wählen sie die Entfernung, in der gesucht werden soll:                  1 5 10 25 50 100 200  km
 
In Gladbeck gibt es nur die Schmerztherapie im Krankenhaus, was ich davon halten soll nach einem Telefonat weiß ich nicht so recht. Einen kompetenten Eindruck machte auf mich die Palliativ-Station der Hoyssen-Stiftung in Essen, vielleicht rufst Du dort selbst mal an: 0201-17424351. Wichtig ist auch eine gute Nachbetreuung, möglichst von einem für Tumor-Schmerztherapie ausgebildeten Pflegedienst.

Alles Gute!

----------


## Dine150

Ich habe vor einigen Minuten mit meiner Mutter telefoniert als mein Vater nach einer Schmerztablette verlangte. Ich habe ihn kurz gesprochen, er sagte, er hätte direkt nach der Tilidin-Tablette und dem Antidepressiva geschlafen, ich vermute, dass das eher das Antidepressiva verursacht hat. Er meinte, dass er etwas benommen ist, er aber vor Schmerzen jetzt nicht weiter telefonieren konnte. Ich habe ihm gesagt, dass er die Dosis der Schmerztabletten ruhig erhöhen kann, aber das möchte er wohl nicht, er nimmt lieber später noch eine. Hoffe, das ist okay?

Ich werde mich morgen mal bzgl. der Hospiz- und Palliativstationsmöglichkeiten informieren und etwas herum telefonieren, denke, dann komme ich der Sache näher. Essen ist für einen Sprung für uns nicht gerade sehr nah, ich guck' einfach mal, was ich herausfinden kann.

Ca. 10 Tage dauert die Einstellung der Medikation? Hoffentlich klappt das! Kann mir gerade nicht vorstellen, dass es ihm dann endlich besser geht. Im Moment wird mir jedlicher Mut genommen. Will doch einfach, dass das Leiden aufhört und er sich etwas entspannen kann.

Alles Käse!

Gute Nacht ihr Lieben!

Dine

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Dine,

ich hoffe, meine PM ist bei Dir angekommen. Um direkte Hilfe zu erfahren, würde ich mich an die Schmerzsprechstunde in der St.Barbara-Klinik wenden. Lies dort mal alles durch. Schmerzen lassen sich Heute s o f o r t beherrschen. Dazu braucht es keine Eingewöhnung! Die richtige Einstellung erfolgt ggf. für zwei Tage stationär.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Anonymous1

> Liebe Dine,
> 
> ich hoffe, meine PM ist bei Dir angekommen. Um direkte Hilfe zu erfahren, würde ich mich an die Schmerzsprechstunde in der St.Barbara-Klinik wenden. Lies dort mal alles durch. Schmerzen lassen sich Heute s o f o r t beherrschen. Dazu braucht es keine Eingewöhnung! Die richtige Einstellung erfolgt ggf. für zwei Tage stationär.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> Heribert


Hallo Dine, das Gleiche hatte ich Dir gestern auch mitgeteilt, nur mit anderen Worten. Der Beitrag wurde von einem der Wichtig-Herren gelöscht, warum auch immer.

----------


## RalfDm

> Der Beitrag wurde von einem der Wichtig-Herren gelöscht, warum auch immer.


Leidest Du eventuell an Paranoia? Von Dir wurde kein Beitrag gelöscht.

Ralf

----------


## Anonymous1

Dann wurde der Beitrag wohl von mir versehentlich nicht angeklickt zum "Antworten". Entschuldigung, war schon spät, kann passieren. Wenn man keine Infos bekommt zu Löschungen ist man natürlich verunsichert.

----------


## Dine150

Hallo ihr Lieben,

das Befinden meines Vaters wird immer schlechter, wir wissen leider nicht, ob er es schafft sich nochmal zu "berappelen", aber er ißt weiterhin nicht wirklich. Er hat es geschafft sich zu duschen, aber das rasieren ging gar nicht - zu schwach. Er hat radikal an Gewicht verloren, ist teilweise aggressiv meiner Mutter und mir gegenüber.

Er spricht davon, Montag wieder arbeiten zu gehen. Wenn ich ihn auf eine Pflegestufe anspreche, dann sagt er, dass er keine Pflegestufe beantragen kann, wenn er doch zur Arbeit geht. Sein Handy klingelt ständig bzgl. der Arbeit, aber das interessiert ihn dann wiederum nicht. Das ist alles so kontrovers.

Heute habe ich den Arzt bzgl. der Blutwerte gesprochen: Da stimmt irgendwas nicht mir den roten Blutkörperchen, die Leberwerte sind nicht ganz in Ordnung und ein Knochenwert sieht nicht gerade positiv aus. Der Nierenwert ist ganz okay. 

Mein Vater sagt, die Schmerzen wäre zu ertragen, er muss sich nur ein paar Tage ausruhen. Er beschwert sich darüber, dass er nachts mit Leuten spricht, die nicht da sind, versucht Zigaretten zu drehen und diese dann im Bett sucht, irgendwelche Schrauben bearbeitet usw. 

Er nimmt momentan nur das Tilidin, ich habe mittlerweile ein Opiat besorgt, aber wenn er schon auf das Tilidin so abfährt, dann weiß ich nicht in welches Nirvana ihn das Opiat schießt.

Die Astronautenkost kommt ihm hinten so wieder raus, aber man sieht, dass er sich zwischendurch bemüht etwas zu essen.

Diese Phase ist momentan sehr schwierig, wir wissen nicht wie wir uns verhalten sollen. Mir scheint, das ist das Ende, aber wenn man mit ihm redet, kann man aber auch wieder glauben, dass er es evtl. nochmal schaffen könnte.

Wir können nur abwarten und es versuchen so erträglich wie möglich zu machen.

Grüße von der Front

Dine

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Dine!

Tilidin steht im Verdacht antriebssteigernd und aggressiv-machend zu sein. Insofern lässt sich das Verhalten deines Vaters erklären.

Siehe auch: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/d...art122,2462120

Gruß
Günter

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Dine,

ein Bekannter litt unter Tilidin ebenfalls unter Halluzinationen, kommt jedoch mit einer stark reduzierten Dosis jetzt ganz gut zurecht. Ob sie für Deinen Vater genügen würde, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen. Morphin führt nach den im folgenden Link beschriebenen Nebenwirkungen nur bei Überdosierung zu Halluzinationen. Vielleicht würde es bei Deinem Vater auch nicht so starke Stimmungsschwankungen hevorrufen wie das Tilidin.

http://www.pflegewiki.de/wiki/Morphin

Ich wünsche Euch viel Kraft,
Andreas

----------


## Dine150

Vielen lieben Dank für die Antworten!!

Stellt Euch vor, mein Vater hat sich heute tatsächlich zur Arbeit geschleppt. Meine Mutter hat ihn gebracht und gegen Mittag wieder abgeholt. Morgen möchte er selber zur Arbeit fahren, aber das kann niemand verantworten. Er kann sich kaum auf den Beinen halten. Meine Mutter wird ihn wieder bringen, aber darauf hat er wütend reagiert. Wir vermuten, dass er irgendwelche Termine wahrnehmen möchte. Es sieht so aus als erkennt er den Ernst der Lage nicht. Das Problem ist einfach, dass er selbstständig ist und finanziell viel auf dem Spiel steht, da er mit seinem kompletten Privatvermögen haftet, das Haus meiner Eltern würde dann unter den Hammer kommen und damit wäre es noch nicht getan.... Das ist wahrscheinlich das, was ihn antreibt, er möchte meiner Mutter nicht in die totale Armut schicken. Also muss er weiter machen und irgendwann einfach umkippen. Was soll ich dazu noch sagen?

Wir vermuten, dass er momentan ganz gut mit dem Tilidin auskommt, wir wissen allerdings nicht, ob er heute morgen noch weitere Medikamente gegen die Schmerzen genommen hat. Keine Ahnung, ob er noch halluziniert. Deshalb würde ich jetzt ungerne wechseln wollen, mein Vater sträubt sich auch gegen Opiate, er glaubt, dass er dann ganz wegtritt und das für ihn das Ende ist.

Soweit so gut. Ich habe mir dann gedacht, wenn er es zur Arbeit schafft, dann wird er es wohl auch zum Radiologen schaffen. Am Mittwoch haben wir sehr früh morgens einen Termin, danach bringe ich die Aufnahmen zum Strahlentherapeuten. 

Das ist der letzte Versuch und evtl. haben wir ja Glück und wir können die Schmerzen weiter eindämmen. 

Schöner wäre es allerdings noch, wenn er wieder vernünftig essen würde und wieder zu Kräften kommt. Er ist 1,92 m groß und wiegt nur noch 83 kg. Sein Anblick in den Spiegel läßt ihn erst dann nachdenklich werden und verstehen, was die Krankheit mit seinem Körper macht. 

Wenn ich es mal zurück verfolge, dann muss ich bemerken, dass mein Vater schon seid ca. 1 Jahr nicht mehr richtig essen kann. Im Sommer als wir gegrillt haben, hat er den Geruch schon nicht mehr aushalten können. Sehr erschreckend wie die Krankheit sich langsam über den Körper schleicht. Wie wird er sterben? Wird er verhungern? Ich habe gehört und schon selbst gesehen wie Krebspatienten verhungern. Wieso ist das so? Wieso fällt ihm auf einmal das Essen so schwer? 

Liebe Grüße
Dine

----------


## Dine150

Wir haben es tatsächlich geschafft neue CT-Aufnahmen zu machen, um der Sache mit den Rückenschmerzen auf den Grund zu gehen. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Strahlentherapeuten, hat sich ergeben, dass die Schmerzen eigentlich nicht von der LWS kommen können, da er dort keine Veränderung, d.h. keine Verschlechterung, erkennen kann. Und wage Vermutungen lehnt er ab und rät zur Chemotherapie, weil auch die Leber dunkle Stellen aufweist und der Radiologe vermutet, dass sich hier mittlerweile Metastasen befinden. 

Ich habe mit meinem Vater darüber gesprochen und er möchte eine Chemotherapie. Er bevorzugt eine stationäre Behandlung bzgl. des schlechten Allgemeinzustandes und der "Nierengeschichte". Also habe ich ihn im Krankenhaus angemeldet und bereits für den 22.12. einen Termin gemacht. 

Weihnachten wird dann jetzt nicht gemütlich zu Hause gefeiert, sondern am Krankenbett gesessen. Das spielt alles aber keine Rolle, wenn er das alles gut verpackt und es ihm dadurch besser geht. Zum Glück befinden sich dort sehr gute Schmerztherapeuten sowie Psycho-Onkologen. 

So, das war der neuste Stand.

Drückt die Daumen, dass alles gut geht.

Dine

----------


## Dine150

Hallo,

der Hausarzt hat die Blutwerte entnommen. Zur Chemo ist es nicht gekommen, da die Werte von Blut und Niere nicht gut waren und wir ihn wieder ins Krankenhaus einliefern mussten. Da liegt er jetzt schon seid drei Wochen, nach zweimaligen Schienenwechsel stabilisieren sich die Werte langsam, sodass er in zwei Tagen entlassen werden kann.

Der Arzt war erst noch zuversichtlich hinsichtlich der Chemotherapie, aber nach unserem heutigen Gespräch emphielt er sie jetzt jedoch nicht mehr. Sie würde ihm jetzt wahrscheinlich doch keine Lebensqualität mehr geben, wie er zuerst sagte. Er sagte, dass ihm sein Bauchgefühl sagt, dass es sich eher um Wochen anstatt von Monaten handelt und er auch eher in Richtung Hopiz tendiert, da die Werte meines Vaters immer wieder abrutschen würden und wir ein ständiges hin- und herpendeln zwischen zu Hause und Krankenhaus mitmachen müssten. Das wäre für meinen Vater auch nur Quälerei.

Heute habe ich mich mit dem Hospiz-Verein in Verbindung gesetzt und morgen treffen sich meine Mutter und ich mit der Frau vom Telefon. 

Der Arzt im Krankenhaus hat meinem Vater nun auch sanft versucht klar zu machen, dass sie nichts mehr für ihn tun können. Als mein Mann heute bei ihm war, haben die beiden zusammen nur geweint. 

Wir hoffen, dass er das verstanden hat und evtl. los lassen kann, das ist so schwer einzuschätzen und ich merke wie auch ich langsam an meine Grenzen stoße. Heute verlief kaum ein Gespräch ohne Tränen. 

Man kann sich eben ein Leben ohne seinen Vater sehr schlecht vorstellen, ein Vater, der immer da war, der für alles gesorgt hat, ein Vater der der Macher war, der wirklich alles wußte und sich für alles interessiert hat, ein Allround-Talent in allen Dingen und trotzdem einfühlsam mit einem großen Herzen. Unser ganzes Haus wird uns an ihn erinnern, das alles hier ist komplett sein Werk. Unvorstellbar so einen guten Menschen zu verlieren. Das ist so schwer....

----------


## Dine150

Hallo zusammen,

mein Vater ist gestern morgen um ca. 3:30 Uhr in Ruhe zu Hause eingeschlafen. Wir sind froh, dass es nicht allzu lang gedauert hat, so dass es kein langer Leidensweg war.

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle dafür bedanken, dass es dieses Forum gibt. Angefangen von der ersten Panikbewältigung zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnosestellung bis hin zu wertvollen Tipps und Informationen sowie mitfühlenden Worten.

Liebe Grüße

*Nadine*

----------


## Pinguin

*FASSUNGSLOS*

Liebe Nadine, unendlich traurig müssen wir zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass der lange Kampf um das Leben Deines Vaters nun doch gegen  einen übermächtigen Feind verloren wurde. Mein herzliches Beileid gilt Dir und der ganzen Familie. Möge euch der Himmel genügend Kraft verleihen, um über diesen schmerzlichen Verlust hinwegzukommen.


*"Menschen, die man liebt, sind wie Sterne, sie können funkeln und leuchten noch lange nach ihrem Erlöschen*"
(Antoine de Saint-Exupèry)

----------


## Tinka

Liebe Nadine,

ich möchte mein Beileid aussprechen und wünsche Dir viel Kraft.

Alles Liebe
Andrea

----------


## BERNET

*nadine*

Ich habe in 2009 4 liebe Menschen verloren.
Viel Schmerz.
Alle Kraft, die wir noch haben, bringen wir in dich ein.
Es geht weiter, sie würden es sich auch wünschen.

----------


## christinew

Liebe Dine, es tut  weh, zu lesen, dass wieder ein Kampf verloren wurde, ich möchte Dir, Deiner Mutter, Eurer Familie mein aufrichtiges Beileid aussprechen, und wünsche viel Kraft für die nächste Zeit. 
Vielleicht hilft Euch der Gedanke, dass er zu Hause in seiner gewohnten Umgebung eingeschlafen ist, und Du alles getan hast, was möglich war.
Christine

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Dine,
auch wenn es im Augenblick nicht so empfunden wird, Dein Bemühen und das Deiner Familie, Deinem Vater im Kampf gegen diesen unfairen Gegner zu helfen, hat sich trotz des verlorenen Kampfes gelohnt. Dein Vater hat zu jeder Zeit gewusst, dass er nicht alleine ist und ihr habt diesem Sturm des Lebens getrotzt, was auch für die Zukunft stark macht. In der Erinnerung wird er Euch alles zurück geben, was ihr ihm in den vielen Wochen seiner Krankheit gegeben habt. Nehmt jetzt die Trauer an und seit versichert, dass auch wir an Euch denken.

Für Deinen Vater einen letzten Gruß
Heribert

----------

